# Runny nose from teething-how long can it last?!



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Here are my feelings on snot:






















Ds has had constant streams of snot out of his nose for what seems like forever, but in reality has been about two weeks. The mucus is clear and runny, and he has no other signs of illness. No sneezing or coughing, and he's not behaving any differently. He just popped the second of the current teeth he's getting, so I believe that's why his nose is running. It just is NOT stopping. It is causing major problems for me-ds has difficulty nursing and sleeping. He can usually 'sniff' around the mucus, but sometimes he just gives up. He is sleeping so lightly that he never seems to fall into a deep sleep. We can be laying together for an hour, and if I FLINCH, he's instantly awake. I got perhaps an hour of sleep last night, which was almost the worst night I've had since he's been born. I am severely exhausted. I cannot use the snot sucker becuase ds will go insane with rage. He fights me off if I come near him with it, and will thrash around like crazy if I try to use it. The last time I used it when he had a cold, he got so upset that he got into a coughing frenzy and stopped breathing for several seconds. So I don't use it anymore. We take a lot of steam baths together, and I wipe his nose about every minute. To make matters so much better, I'm having snot problems of my own, with clogged sinuses and now coughing. I HATE SNOT! I'm starting to go in after the stuff and am attempting to dry it up with herbs. Has anyone else had an experience with a never-ending runny nose, and when did it stop, and what did you do about it?


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Gigi2214 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi...

I know exactly what you're talking about. Both of my kids when they are teething get those horrible... horrible boogie problems. My daughter sucks her thumb to go to sleep and my son takes the pacifier so even worse becuase they can't breathe.

What works for me besides the humidifier... it used to work when they were babies in the crib and barely moved. Now it's harder because I'm scared they'll touch it and burn their finger..









I fill the tub with warm water and constantly squeeze their nose. The boogies soften and just all fall out. When the nose is somewhat clean, put vicks vaporub on the baby's chest and some in the nose, That might be difficult unless they are sleeping. Most important in the chest and my favorite medicine for stuffed nose is Pedia Care decongestant. It's clear the medicine.

Hope I helped..


----------



## MommaMoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh, I wish I had a bathtub. That would be a fun and easy way to deal with all the snot. It just gets everywhere....ick. I have some chest rub that I forgot about. I'll try to sneak it on ds while he's asleep. I also got a humidifier today and some inhalant for it. I spoke with a nurse today about all the mucus, and she said it's normal to have a snotty nose for a really long time with teething







. Now I'm just trying to prevent it from becoming something worse. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Gigi2214 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yea.. it really sucks. My son had the boogies for almost 3 weeks and gave it to my daughter. Just incase.. if you get sick or to prevent it.. Theraflu is the best. Non-drowsy is still drowsy but it's the best!









For the vaporizer, Vicks sells the liquid vaporub to put inside. This helps al ong with rubbing some on his chest.

good luck


----------

